# développement Java



## Paul (15 Septembre 2005)

salut à tous,

Je rentre en école d'ingénieur et je suis amoureux du mac. ça s'annonce difficile. (suis le seul)
Donc je vais essayer de résister le plus longtemps possible...
On doit programmer en Java...

Le problème c'est que je n'ai jamais utilisé Xcode (je connais quand meme php et Real Basic).

J'essaie de faire les exemples du livre "Programmer en Java" de Claude delannoy, mais je ne vois meme pas commment créer mon premier programme trivial : 




```
public class PremProg
	{public static void main (String args[])
	{ System.out.println ("Mon premier programme Java");
	}
}
```

J'ai essayé une applet swing mais quand je compile et debug j'ai la fenetre appletviewer qui me dit "Démarrer : applet non initialisé".

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider ? 

Je cherche aussi des sites ou des livres ou tout cela serait expliqué en détail (jai le bouquin Java mais ou tout est expliqué sur PC)...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Paul (15 Septembre 2005)

sinon avec le terminal j'obtiens : 

```
heroin:~ paulheroin$ java /Users/paulheroin/PremProg/PremProg.class 
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: /Users/paulheroin/PremProg/PremProg/class
```
quel est le problème ?


----------



## Ptit-beignet (15 Septembre 2005)

Il trouve pas ta classe main. Ca doit etre un probleme de package.
Essaie de faire un
cd /Users/paulheroin/PremProg/
puis
java PremProg

Sinon c'est que ta commande est fausse. Tu as recopié ce que tu as tappé ?
Si c'est le cas , il faut pas le .class quand tu utilise la commande java. Il faut java toto pour lancer la classe toto.class.

Sinon pour developper en Java, je te conseille de lacher XCode que je trouve pas tres pratique et d'essayer eclipse (a telecharger sur eclipse.org ). C'est un IDE multiplateforme opensource, en gros c'est la reference. Comme ca tes projets tu pourras les continuer sur les PC de ton ecole si besoin est. En plus il fourmille de plugin super interessant... Bref XCode pour Java je pense que c'est pas gégé ... d'autre me contrediront surement.

PS: rassure toi etre ingé info avec mac c'est de plus en plus courant. J'ai fais tout mon cursus avec mon ibook 

A+
Vincent


----------



## Paul (15 Septembre 2005)

ok merci bcp ça marche !

je vais essayer de me renseigner pour eclipse.


----------



## Nicky Larson (15 Septembre 2005)

Sinon pour programmer en JAVA il y a aussi netbeans qui est un environnement de développement multi-plateforme et soutenu par SUN 
http://www.netbeans.org/


----------



## GrandGibus (15 Septembre 2005)

Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> PS: rassure toi etre ingé info avec mac c'est de plus en plus courant.
> 
> Vincent




+1 


Sinon, déclarer les classes sans package n'est pas trop à conseiller. Pour en revenir à ton soucis, il manque un _classpath_ pour que Java trouve ta classe.

Va dans le répertoire qui contient ton source Java (ex: /Users/fred/Desktop/Toto.java)

Fais: *javac -classpath . Toto.java*

> Tu obtiendras un Toto.class.

Tu peux l'exécuter ensuite en faisant: *java -classpath . Toto*

> Mon premier programme Java


----------



## ntx (15 Septembre 2005)

Et pour ceux qui peuvent se le payer, il y a l'excellent IntelliJ


----------



## Paul (18 Septembre 2005)

et j'ai vu que borland proposait Jbuilder 2005 gratuitement pour mac.

Quelqu'un a t'il des échos ?


----------

